# Excalibur Tune up.



## Chippygeoff (5 Nov 2011)

I have been chatting with a guy across the other side of the pond regarding the excalibur 21. He was telling me that most Americans buy their saws from a company called Seyco and there is a guy there called Ray who tunes the machines before they are sent out, unfortunately we do not have that sort of service here but the guy I had a chat with told me to type in the search box, "Excalibur tune up." this will take you to www.scrollsaws.com where there is a very interesting article on how to tune up your ex-21. I would urge all owners to read this as there is some very important information in the article that will greatly increase the efficiency and smooth running of the saw. I was told that when people do this tune up they very rarely have any future problems.

Geoff.


----------

